# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] eBay vacille : une pilule rouge pour tout comprendre - la suite

## Grand_Maître_B

J'en ai parfois marre des effets de manche à la barre. Alors, dans ce cas, je synthétise une bonne grosse plaidoirie en quelques mots clés qui sont du plus bel effet. Moi - raison - gagner - l'autre - tort - perdre. Ah oui, et puis n'oublions pas -pognon- parce que bon, faut bien vivre. 

Je vous propose donc, dans le même esprit, un résumé  de l'article précédent sur eBay: eBay - LVMH - réseau de distribution sélective -contrefaçon - hébergeur (non) - Mario kart.

Mario kart parce que, animé d'audace, je comparais les peaux de banane et autres carapaces rouges aux moyens de procédure soulevés par eBay. Mais rappelons tout d'abord ce qu'est la procédure: ce terme regroupe, en gros, l'ensemble des règles qui régissent l'intervention du juge. Qui doit le saisir, comment le saisir, quand le saisir, pourquoi le saisir etc... Si vous manipulez bien ces règles, vous pouvez gagner un procès sans que la demande de l'adversaire à votre encontre ne soit jamais jugée. Par exemple, vous pouvez gagner un procès en faisant juger que l'adversaire a saisi la justice trop tard (prescription) ou que l'assignation ne contient pas les mentions obligatoires (nullité) ou encore que le tribunal saisi n'est pas le bon (incompétence). 

C'est ce qu'ebay a essayé de faire, plaidant que, puisque les serveurs qui abritent les annonces sont américains, seul le juge de ce beau pays serait compétent pour juger de l'affaire. Magnanime, eBay accepte éventuellement la compétence des tribunaux des pays visés par les annonces, mais comme la France n'en faisait pas partie, le tribunal français reste incompétent. Il est vrai que cette question est intéressante. Pour faire une analogie grossière, c'est comme si vous étiez blessé par une balle en France, tirée par un sniper depuis les États-Unis. Qui serait compétent pour juger de ce cas ? Un tribunal français ou américain ? Avec internet, un serveur américain peut causer un dommage en France.

Alors, nos juges ne mâchent peut être pas le chewing-gum, ils ne mangent pas d'hamburgers ni ne portent de chapeau de cow-boys, mais ils savent écarter avec panache un argument de procédure comme celui-ci, en rappelant que, tant au niveau communautaire que national, il est constamment jugé que dès lors qu’un site internet est accessible au public français, les tribunaux français sont compétents pour trancher un litige lié à ce site internet. Et le Tribunal de relever :_ "à l’examen des procès-verbaux de constat (annexes n° 4, 21, 55, 56, 60, 87, 124, 125) et des copies d’impressions d’écran associées versées par les demanderesses [les filiales de LVMH donc, suivez un peu je vous prie], le Tribunal constate que de nombreuses annonces sont, quoique hébergées sur des sites étrangers de eBay, accessibles au public français, par la traduction en français de leur libellé original ; Attendu que le libellé en anglais d’annonces n’exclut pas nécessairement le public français de leur accès."_

Et une banane jetée en l'air pour rien, une. 

Mais eBay avait d'autres bonus à utiliser. Cette société plaide également l'incompétence du Tribunal de commerce de Paris pour la raison suivante. Bon, on s'accroche, ok ? C'est que, voyez-vous, il n'y avait pas une mais bien deux sociétés eBay au procès. Les filiales de LVMH ont ainsi assigné eBay inc, société holding et eBay International AG, filiale de la première. eBay inc indique ainsi que son siège est aux États-Unis, en Californie, ce qui ramène à la compétence du juge, ben oui, américain, bravo. 

Les plus perspicaces d'entre vous me demanderont, mais pourquoi diable les demanderesses ont-elles assigné les 2 sociétés ? Si eBay International AG est celle qui, concrètement, diffuse les annonces de vente aux enchères, pourquoi s'embêter à aller chercher la maison mère américaine ? C'est que, voyez-vous, une holding est une société purement financière, qui détient le capital d'autres sociétés qui sont donc ses "filles". La holding contrôle de ce fait ses filiales et se trouve affectée patrimonialement par leurs bénéfices ou leurs pertes. La holding  peut détenir concrètement une très grosse partie de l'argent de tout le groupe. Lorsque vous demandez des dizaines de millions d'euros à une filiale, il peut être sage de mettre en cause également sa holding de sorte qu'elles soient condamnées ensemble (on dit "solidairement"). Vous êtes ainsi certain de toucher l'argent.

Mais reprenons; eBay inc est américaine et tente de s'extraire du procès français en invoquant sa nationalité.

Le juge français balaye cet argument en rappelant que selon l'article 46 du Code de Procédure civile, une société étrangère peut être appelée devant le juge français lorsque le fait dommageable a été subi en France. Or, le préjudice subi par les filiales françaises a eu lieu où ? Ben c'est ça, en France. En effet, les ventes eBay violent le réseau de distributeurs français choisis par les filiales du luxe, ce qui fait perdre des ventes au marché français. Et il en va de même pour la contrefaçon.

Donc, pour résumer: le Tribunal français est compétent, même si les serveurs d'eBay sont américains (car le site eBay est consultable en France) et même si la société eBay inc est américaine (car le préjudice allégué par les demanderesses a été subi en France). 

À ce niveau du procès, le Tribunal se penche maintenant sur les arguments que l'on appelle "de fond", c'est à dire les questions de droit qui vont permettre de dire qui a raison et qui a tort.

Et eBay ne se démonte pas. Vous connaissez la vieille maxime: "la meilleure défense c'est l'attaque" ? Et bien, eBay la connaît aussi, et la voilà tentant de placer quelques coups bas pour démolir les sociétés du luxe et notamment la légalité de leur réseau de distribution sélective. Elle tente également de démontrer qu'elle fait ce qu'il faut pour chasser les articles de contrefaçon. Elle demande une expertise et aussi la saisine du Conseil de la concurrence.

Les filiales du luxe seront-elles à terre ? eBay parviendra-t-elle à placer son quart de cercle avant + pied ? Oh mon dieu, quel suspense insoutenable!

Stay tuned, true believers!


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## laskov

c'est quasi digne d'êtres un scénario pour le feuilleton de la soirée j'ai hâte de voir le prochain épisode

----------


## Haz.Prafalc

Très bon texte ! Très bien écrit et parfaitement compréhensible pour le néophyte que je suis  ::): .

Vivement la suite  ::P: .

----------


## Djum

Oui, ces dossiers jurigeek sont un vrai plus !
Continuez !

----------


## BuzzerMan

Je n'ai pas grand chose d'autre à rajouter mais je tiens aussi à dire que cet article est très bien écrit et lisible facilement, ce qui n'est pas si évident à la base...

Et je lirai la suite avec grand plaisir !

----------


## Graveen

c'est vraiment une trés bonne idée d'avoir diversifiée l'équipe avec des visions 'métiers' non-informaticiennes.

A quand l'entraineur de foot pigiste, pour la revue de PES ? l'éleveur canin pour une revue de Nintendogs ?  ::): 

blague à part, c'est à la fois peu courant et trés instructif !! merci.

----------


## mrFish

Vivement le prochain épisode !

----------


## Pharoah

Miam, encore  ::happy2::

----------


## Phenixy

> eBay parviendra-t-elle à placer son quart de cercle avant + pied ?


C'est le Sho-Ryu-Ken non? Ou c'est +poing je crois? :D

C'est loin Street Fighter purée  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Et oui, c'est avec le poing. Le fameux coup de poing du dragon de Ken !

Sinon, c'est bizarre mais le style d'écriture de Grand_Maître_B me fait franchement penser à un autre membre de la rédaction. Lequel, je ne saurais le dire...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Très bon texte, merci.  ::): 

Yabon jurigeek !

----------


## Pelomar

Fichtrement interessant, merci grand maitre B.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Excellent article! 
Sinon, pour gagner un procès, il te reste toujours le Sonic Boom dans la gueule de l'avocat adverse.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Elle demande une expertise et aussi la *saisie* du Conseil de la concurrence.


Fixed.

L'article est vraiment limpide, un grand bravo à GMB !

Indéniablement, cette rubrique ne va pas tarder à devenir une référence. Faites gaffe les gars, Télérama va certainement essayer de débaucher votre GMB !! ::o:

----------


## Télo

Reprendre l'avocat sur les termes juridiques. T'as peur de rien toi.

Saisine c'est comme tranferement, c'est moche mais correct.

----------


## t4nk

> fixed


Nan, nan, on dit bien saisine




> l s'agit de la façon dont est saisi un agent ou un officier de police judiciaire (OPJ). Il peut s'agir par exemple d'un flagrant délit (flagrance) ou d'un dépôt de plainte.
> 
> On parle aussi de saisine du Conseil constitutionnel.

----------


## Therapy2crew

::o:  !!
 Oh bah tiens je passe pour un con !

 :<_<:  Toutes mes confuses GmB, j'ai osé vous reprendre à tort ...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> !!
>  Oh bah tiens je passe pour un con !
> 
>  Toutes mes confuses GmB, j'ai osé vous reprendre à tort ...


Pas de pb, jeune padawan. A l'avenir, tu auras confiance en GMB  :B):

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Ben... en corrigeant une non faute, du coup, ça sert à éduquer la masse (dont je fais partie). Rien de perdu ! 

Puis on peu nelsonner Therapy2crew aussi. Que du bonheur :d

----------


## DarkChépakoi

[IMG][/IMG]

"_Finis ta putain d'histoire!!!!!!!_"

Nan sans dec', Grand_Maître_B, tes news elles sont passionantes. Je suis devenu accro et le fait de devoir attendre pour connaitre la suite de l'histoire et bin ça me rend un peu nerveux c'est tout... ::):

----------


## Therapy2crew

Oh mon dieu j'ai tellement honte ...  ::cry::

----------


## flbl

Tiens ? Vous avez été sur la déclinaison française d'ebay récemment ?



C'est intéréssant de savoir que la justice française est compétente,  même quand l'action se passe sur un serveur hébergé aux USA. Poser cette question sur le bistro de wikipedia à propos de wikipedia et des contenus diffamant ou protégés qu'on y trouve vous fait gagner un ban, et s'en suit une intervention d'un admin wikipedia, juge dans la vraie vie qui dit en substance "non, mais non voyons wikipédia est intouchable et au dessus de tout soupçons".  ::ninja:: 

Pour revenir au cas LVMH vs ebay, qu'est ce qui a fait qu'il a été décide que le fait dommageable a été subi en France ? 
Quand un allemand achète sur l'ebay britannique des contrefaçons de parfums à un vendeur espagnol, par exemple. 
Et on retrouve un argument fallacieux utilisé dans la lutte anti-piratage, à savoir que la contrefaçon crée un manque à gagner, or il est évident que le public qui achète des contrefaçons le fait parce qu'il n'a pas les moyens de payer les prix du produit véritable. AMHA ce type de contrefaçon est plus dommageable en terme de manque à gagner aux produits bon marché qu'au produit contrefaçonné. 

LVMH n'a pas abordé le dossier sous l'angle "la contrefaçon nuit à notre image de marque" ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tiens ? Vous avez été sur la déclinaison française d'ebay récemment ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e07...08a8843d2d.png
> 
> C'est intéréssant de savoir que la justice française est compétente,  même quand l'action se passe sur un serveur hébergé aux USA. Poser cette question sur le bistro de wikipedia à propos de wikipedia et des contenus diffamant ou protégés qu'on y trouve vous fait gagner un ban, et s'en suit une intervention d'un admin wikipedia, juge dans la vraie vie qui dit en substance "non, mais non voyons wikipédia est intouchable et au dessus de tout soupçons". 
> 
> Pour revenir au cas LVMH vs ebay, qu'est ce qui a fait qu'il a été décide que le fait dommageable a été subi en France ? 
> Quand un allemand achète sur l'ebay britannique des contrefaçons de parfums à un vendeur espagnol, par exemple. 
> Et on retrouve un argument fallacieux utilisé dans la lutte anti-piratage, à savoir que la contrefaçon crée un manque à gagner, or il est évident que le public qui achète des contrefaçons le fait parce qu'il n'a pas les moyens de payer les prix du produit véritable. AMHA ce type de contrefaçon est plus dommageable en terme de manque à gagner aux produits bon marché qu'au produit contrefaçonné. 
> ...


Patience, tout cela sera abordé dans le prochain article.  :;): 

Disons que la contrefaçon étant un délit, elle constitue légalement un préjudice, ce n'est pas à discuter. 

Qu'un allemand achète sur l'ebay britannique des contrefaçons de parfums à un vendeur espagnol n'intéresse pas le juge français effectivement et d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas ce que les filiales de LVMH reproche à eBay. 

Mais, si un seul français peut acheter un produit contrefait grâce à eBay, l'infraction est constituée et le préjudice s'ensuit. Que cela soit ou non fondé d'un point de vue économique n'a aucun intérêt pour le juge. C'est une violation de la loi, c'est tout ce qui compte. En revanche, la discussion économique (à savoir, celui qui achète un produit contrefait n'a pas l'argent pour s'acheter un vrai article etc...) a un énorme intérêt au stade du projet de loi, comme pour le piratage par exemple. Mais une fois que la loi est votée, ça n'est plus discutable.

_dura lex sed lex_

----------


## Dar

Je sais que ce n'est pas le sujet mais j'ai une question d'ordre général sur la justice; en général juge et avocat moi qui n'y connait absolument rien.

Ce qui ressort souvent des procés (ici aussi) c'est que ce qui y est  débattu est plus de l'ordre de la forme que du fond.
Je me doute bien que la forme doit etre extrèmement importante pour fixer des "procédures" tout ca tout ca mais ici je demande à l'Homme derrière le masque si des fois ce n'est pas fustrant et excessivement énervant de se retrouver à traiter de la forme et pas du reste, de se voir rembarré par des "vices de procédures" comme on peut entendre aux infos.
Moi ca me serait réellement insupportable. Sur des sujet "légers" comme il peut y avoir passe encore mais sur des trucs beaucoup plus grave style licenciement, vie ou mort se voir débouter par des pirouettes de procédures serait vraiment au dessus de mes forces.

Me doute que la réponse doit etre lourde et complexe et je m'excuse de rompre le fil du topic mais j'aimerai savoir comment toi tu fais avec.
Merci !

----------


## flbl

Pourtant la discussion économique n'entre elle pas en compte pour estimer le montant du préjudice et déterminer le montant de la réparation en cas de condamnation, ou alors j'ai tout faux ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je sais que ce n'est pas le sujet mais j'ai une question d'ordre général sur la justice; en général juge et avocat moi qui n'y connait absolument rien.
> 
> Ce qui ressort souvent des procés (ici aussi) c'est que ce qui y est  débattu est plus de l'ordre de la forme que du fond.
> Je me doute bien que la forme doit etre extrèmement importante pour fixer des "procédures" tout ca tout ca mais ici je demande à l'Homme derrière le masque si des fois ce n'est pas fustrant et excessivement énervant de se retrouver à traiter de la forme et pas du reste, de se voir rembarré par des "vices de procédures" comme on peut entendre aux infos.
> Moi ca me serait réellement insupportable. Sur des sujet "légers" comme il peut y avoir passe encore mais sur des trucs beaucoup plus grave style licenciement, vie ou mort se voir débouter par des pirouettes de procédures serait vraiment au dessus de mes forces.
> 
> Me doute que la réponse doit etre lourde et complexe et je m'excuse de rompre le fil du topic mais j'aimerai savoir comment toi tu fais avec.
> Merci !


Très intéressante question. J'y ai répondu ici. Ce nouveau topic pourra nous servir pour ce genre de questions, ce qui évitera, en effet, de distraire le cours des news.




> Pourtant la discussion économique n'entre elle pas en compte pour estimer le montant du préjudice et déterminer le montant de la réparation en cas de condamnation, ou alors j'ai tout faux ?


Si, tu as raison! mais dans le post précédent, on parlait de la faute ! Dire que quelqu'un qui commet un acte de contrefaçon ne devrait pas être puni parce que le préjudice économique est faible voir nul revient à dire qu'il n'a pas commis de faute en raison de question économique. Pour le juge, c'est inopérant; il commet une faute en vendant un produit contrefait parce que la loi interdit de vendre des produits contrefaits.

En revanche, une fois la faute constatée, la discussion économique rentre en piste. On va concrètement tenter de déterminer combien d'objets contrefaits ont été vendus. 1 ou 100 000, ça n'est pas pareil pour évaluer le préjudice.

Mais attention, ici aussi, la discussion économique qui consisterait à dire, "allez, M. le juge, si'ouplait, mon client a vendu 100 000 objets contrefaits, mais les gens qui les ont acheté n'auraient jamais de toutes les façons acheter un vrai produit, donc le préjudice est nul" n'a aucun sens pour un juge.

Pour résumer:

vendre un produit contrefait = faute
gravité de la faute = nombre d'objets contrefaits vendus !

----------


## Uchronic

Cher Grand Maître B,

Il vous manque tout simplement un élément essentiel à votre plaidoirie pour faire grimper vos stats : 

1. Moi = raison
2. Lui = tort
*3. Vous = Bon juge*

 :;):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Cher Grand Maître B,
> 
> Il vous manque tout simplement un élément essentiel à votre plaidoirie pour faire grimper vos stats : 
> 
> 1. Moi = raison
> 2. Lui = tort
> *3. Vous = Bon juge*


Toi, tu as de l'avenir  ::):

----------


## Michael d'Amour

GrandMaster B & Jurigeek FTW ! Bon article, vivement la suite.  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Poser cette question sur le bistro de wikipedia à propos de wikipedia et des contenus diffamant ou protégés qu'on y trouve vous fait gagner un ban,


Je serais curieux de voir la décision du CAr qui aurait prononcé ce fameux bannissement pour la simple évocation de contenus diffamants ou protégés sur le bistro...

----------

